# Rockport



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Spent two days fishing the Rockport area , under less than ideal conditions
Managed to Catch several fish, catch this one one my new 6wt glass rod to was a hoot.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Nice!


----------

